# How to register Purebreed dog with AKC without registered parents



## boaz10 (5 mo ago)

Im looking to compete in FCAT with my purebred beagle. But I saw that he cannot be registered with AKC because his parents do not have registration. I would have to register him under PAL, but this requires him to be neutered. I do not want to neuter him because I hope to breed him in the future. Is there anyway to register him with AKC, also so that his puppies can be registered as well? Or is the AKC "closed" and the AKC doesn't accept "new" purebreds into their books?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

The only scenario I've heard of where a dog can get full AKC acceptance without them or their parents being AKC registered is if they're registered with another reputable organization, like the Canadian Kennel Club, the British Kennel Club, the internationally recognized FCI, etc. If your beagle and/or their parents has no registration with any reputable kennel club, there's no way to get AKC recognized. This is because there's no way to reliably track your dog's pedigree, which is the main purpose of AKC registration.

You might be able to find independent groups doing lure coursing that don't require spay/neuter of participating unregisterable dogs. It won't get you a FastCAT title, of course, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

If his parents aren't registered, then there is no way that he can be registered. The only exceptions would be if he is registered with The National Beagle Club of North America, in which case he would be eligible for Open Registration, or if he is registered with a foreign organization that the AKC recognizes, in which case he would be eligible for Foreign Dog Registration. 

If you wanted to try UKC events, they do not require a dog to be altered to get a Performance Listing.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

What DaySleepers said as to AKC. I don't think they have PAL any more. They call papers issued to dogs without registered parents something else these days, but it's the same procedure.

You need to think long and hard about breeding your boy. Have you read the articles about the 4,000 beagles rescued from a lab recently that are being sent to groups all over the country to find them homes? Are you really sure you need to produce more beagles? A friend of mine does beagle rescue and it's not as if there are never enough needing her group's help. Is there an unmet demand?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

It's still called Purebred Alternative Listing. I think you might be thinking of the older Indefinite Listing Privilege it replaced.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Maybe so. I've never done it but just missed when a friend took in a stray and was looking for a home for her. I didn't speak up fast enough and someone else took her. I hesitated because I still have Teagan and swore I'd never have 2 of the same sex again, but Teagan is easygoing to a fault and also has some neurological problems now that would keep her from causing much trouble even if she wanted to.

Are there 2 different things, one for dogs recognizably purebred and one for real mix-mixes? Now that AKC allows it, there are more and more dogs showing up at AKC competitions that are called All Americans in the premiums.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

storyist said:


> Maybe so. I've never done it but just missed when a friend took in a stray and was looking for a home for her. I didn't speak up fast enough and someone else took her. I hesitated because I still have Teagan and swore I'd never have 2 of the same sex again, but Teagan is easygoing to a fault and also has some neurological problems now that would keep her from causing much trouble even if she wanted to.
> 
> Are there 2 different things, one for dogs recognizably purebred and one for real mix-mixes? Now that AKC allows it, there are more and more dogs showing up at AKC competitions that are called All Americans in the premiums.


Yes, the Canine Partners program is for the "All Americans". Ralphie is registered with the AKC as a CP and it just allows them to participate in AKC events like obedience, rally, and agility. The PAL, if I remember correctly, you have to send in photos of your dog, where as they don't seem to give a hoot what your dog looks like as a CP. They're pretty much the same thing, in my opinion, just with the PAL I guess you get to consider your dog a purebred. Both also require the dog to be altered.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, there are two different programs. The PAL is for purebreds of a recognized, miscellaneous, or Foundation Stock Services breed that are non-registerable for whatever reason. The Canine Partners listing is for mixed breeds and purebreds of a breed that is not a recognized, miscellaneous, or FSS breed. Leo, my German Shepherd, has a PAL. Lily. on the other hand, has a Canine Partners listing, because the American Pit Bull Terrier is not an AKC recognized breed.


----------

